# RecipeDB - Maidu Gold



## Dazza_devil (5/5/10)

Maidu Gold  Ale - American Pale Ale  Extract               3 Votes        Brewer's Notes Pitched and Fermented approx. 2 litre starter @ 18 degrees C.Dry hop this beauty with 30g Cascade pellets at the arse end of fermentation.   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      0.1 kg Weyermann Caraamber    0.1 kg Weyermann Caramunich III    0.1 kg TF Pale Crystal    0.03 kg TF Pale Chocolate Malt     3 kg Generic DME - Light    0.5 kg Dextrose       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      30 g Cascade (Pellet, 5.5AA%, 10mins)    30 g Cascade (Pellet, 5.5AA%, 0mins)    15 g Magnum (Pellet, 14.0AA%, 60mins)    10 g Magnum (Pellet, 14.0AA%, 30mins)       Yeast     2000 ml Wyeast Labs 1272 - American Ale II         27L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.053 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.014 (calc)   Bitterness 35 IBU   Efficiency 80%   Alcohol 5.07%   Colour 18 EBC   Batch Size 27L     Fermentation   Primary 14 days   Conditioning 3 days


----------



## Digger11 (5/5/10)

Bit strong for my liking


----------



## Dazza_devil (5/5/10)

Digger11 said:


> Bit strong for my liking




You could always tame it down if you wanted but I wouldn't touch a thing personally. 
I've really excelled myself this time, true gold.

Edit - the OG was actually around 1.050 and it finished at about 1.015.


----------



## jakub76 (5/5/10)

Looks tasty. I'm interested in the story behind it. You mention..."Brewed in the spirit of the traditional people of Central Sierra Nevada Region."
I thought the traditional people of that area fermented corn until Fremont and the gold diggers came through.


----------



## Dazza_devil (6/5/10)

jakub76 said:


> Looks tasty. I'm interested in the story behind it. You mention..."Brewed in the spirit of the traditional people of Central Sierra Nevada Region."
> I thought the traditional people of that area fermented corn until Fremont and the gold diggers came through.




Yeah, pleased you asked.
I researched Sierra Nevada when I was putting this together and stumbled upon the plight of the native people of the area. It inspired me to call this brew after them and the gold that lured such a tragic event in the history of the area.


----------



## Dazza_devil (15/6/10)

2 months in the bottle and delicious, rounding out nicely.
I like the finish from this yeast, slightly tart but nice.
The Magnum has given a smooth bitterness and I prefer it over an all Cascade APA. 
As usual the Cascade is a nice addition as far as aroma and flavour is concerned giving hints of grapefruit on the palate with a floral aroma.
Only 12 X LCPA pint stubbies left


----------



## fewlish (17/7/11)

Absolutely fantastic.

My first partial (there have been 10 more so far)

Have been trying to keep the remaining bottles on 'special reserve' for visiting home brewers who enjoy the cascade freshness (I think I may have dry hopped 30g)

OG of 1.059 - Final of 1.014 giving a decent punch however so tasty you always have room for another!

Great work 5 stars!


----------

